
Google Gives Chrome OS Apps a Shutdown Date - pjmlp
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/01/google-gives-chrome-os-apps-a-shutdown-date/
======
rvz
Makes total sense here. Will take this a step further and probably all the
Android SDKs and ChromeOS SDKs will eventually be replaced with Dart and
Flutter for Web and Mobile. Kotlin will be kept for Java compatibility.

Then Google will soon give a date for deprecating ChromeOS and Android for it
inevitability being all replaced by Fuchsia. Just incase the result of the
Oracle v Google lawsuit goes either way, Google will have Dart/Flutter and
Fuchsia to fall back on once they're ready.

This lawsuit is the reason why Dart, Flutter, Fuchsia all exist in the first
place.

